# Marriott worth buying for exchange purposes?



## vaclover12345 (Mar 25, 2007)

My husband and I just returned from Marriott Ocean Club in Maui. We are considering buying a 

unit there, but are trying to decide if it is worth the money. We would go to Hawaii every few years 

and trade to other resorts in between. Has anyone had experience both good and bad that they 

can share with us?


----------



## Quilter (Mar 25, 2007)

That's a whole lot of money for a week that will be exchanged most of the time.  You should do some serious reading on the Marriott board.  If you're from NJ you might want to look at the properties on the East Coast just in case you feel like driving to them sometime.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 25, 2007)

There is no reason to buy Marriott Maui if you are only going to go every few years. The purchase price and maintenance fees are too high to be cost effective as a unit used for trading.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 25, 2007)

For what it's worth, we had the same sentiments about Ko'Olina. We bought Plat. Aruba instead, because it reportedly has almost as good trading power and is something we will enjoy using more often. When we want to visit Hawaii again with some flexibility we should be able to trade in without a problem. Prices in Hawaii and the MF's are too high to use mostly as a trader, and with a 12 hour flight most people feel it is too far to visit annually. Now, if I lived on the West coast, that would be a different story....

If you really have your heart set on buying in Maui, maybe consider an every other year resale.


----------



## Berea1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Cheap Marriott Grande Ocean (MGO) and Marriott Sunsett Point (MSN)*

Both of these resorts can be had thru Marriott resales  for under $ 7,000 and will get you into a Hawaiian Marriott.  Check my post at the sightings board about the Top Ten Marriott excvhanges, several of which are into Hawaii.  

Patrick


----------



## KenK (Mar 25, 2007)

Patrick:
   Don't forget that a guest can't see the sightings board.   But I think the idea is clear.   

    Flexibility is one of  the important keys.  Nearly everyone has seen top units...even the San Diego area Four Seasons from time to time.....BUT its not the time most can go....


----------



## Dman67 (May 17, 2007)

Berea1 said:


> Both of these resorts can be had thru Marriott resales  for under $ 7,000 and will get you into a Hawaiian Marriott.  Check my post at the sightings board about the Top Ten Marriott excvhanges, several of which are into Hawaii.
> 
> Patrick



Now when you say you can get an MGO for under $7000 your talking a Bronze week right?  Does that have any trade power at all?


----------



## Berea1 (May 17, 2007)

*Here is my Sunset Pointe exchange*

Exchange

Marriott's Sunset Pointe @ Shelter Cove • MSN
Unit: SUPT (2 bedrooms)
Week: 7  
Sat, February 17, 2007
Sat, February 24, 2007 
 XXXXXXX59
 Confirmed   

  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Ko Olina • MKO
Unit: ZZAB (2 bedrooms)
Week: 9 Sat, March 01, 2008
Sat, March 08, 2008       
  Add Guest Certificate


----------



## mamiecarter (May 18, 2007)

*To buy a trader shop EBay*

EBay has great deals and you can find a resort that you will want to use that also trades well. If you want something nice get Fairfield points for $2-4,000. or buy RCI points.

If you really just want a trader buy Cape Cod week 26-32 for about $2500. Most people buy their first timeshare within driving distance of home and use it a lot.

EBay is the best place to shop and it is pretty safe. Watch a few weeks before you bid however.


----------



## mamiecarter (May 18, 2007)

*Wait a minute, You haven't joined TUG?*

First join Tug!!!!It will save you thousands and only costs $15. You can read the reviews before you buy.


----------



## pwrshift (May 19, 2007)

It's so easy to fall in love with a resort you've never seen before.  The salespeople know that and that's why they try their best to get you to see the 'full story'.  Just like buying a home, you have to come back to reality and really consider what you want from vacation ownership in the near term and the long term.  If you have plans to visit a far away resort for you, like Hawaii, you must factor the cost of getting there into the annual cost of enjoying what you own.

Try to find a resort you'll be happy using today and tomorrow at least 3 out of 4 years ... a preferably one you can just fill up the car and be there in a day.  When you want to trade to another resort, trade it...but in the other years, enjoy what you have and make it close by.

Brian


----------



## Iowa Rod (May 20, 2007)

Suppose your like us. We live in Iowa and the only place we can actually drive to is the lake of the Ozarks. We did this back in 2002 found it to be just ok. Once we even drove to Orlando 2 full days each way. So its good advice to buy where your going to use but if your flexible and like going to many different places then you can be like us, 21 exchanges and we have yet to actually even stay at one of our timeshares. This will change next yr. I bought a Maui Ocean club eoy resale to only use and to most likely never trade. But we have traded our sunset point week every yr the last 6 with SFX. We have had great success with them and they always give me a bonus week.


----------



## ffxjack (Jun 2, 2007)

*sightings board*

Where is that link?


----------



## Dave M (Jun 3, 2007)

It's one of the forums on this BBS, located under "Private Forums" near the bottom of the list of forums.


----------



## ffxjack (Jun 3, 2007)

*Thanks.*

I'm just starting to read the newbies board threads.  Guess I should have started there...


----------



## fnewman (Jun 5, 2007)

While you may indeed want to visit Hawaii regularly, it is a good bet that you will eventually want to stay at other resorts, other islands, etc.  So, that is a good argument for buying into a decent, fairly low cost points-based system that will let you trade into various locations, including Marriott.  Sunterra is one such system, but certainly not the only one to consider.


----------



## beacowboy (Jun 9, 2007)

*Meant to place this msg here.*

Maui helped us decide that timesharing, all things considered, is not a bad option despite the shortcomings: long term cost, long term commitment, immediate depreciation at time of purchase. If you are like us and "want Maui", then be ready to spend discretionary income. The slice of "paradise" even though a costly lengthy plane ride away is worth it for us. If sold on the concept and discretionary income hit and then also the Maui location, then the issues of : long term quality, maint fees, deed, and specific amenities emerge as the crucial issues.

If you love Hawaii,

and have unlimited means, would buy a second home there.

and have limited means, and 1-2 week pampered escapes from the "grind" is the goal, then would buy one of the Hotel brand timeshares either via the predictable direct developer route of the hit or miss, "trust or not" , resale route.

and have limited means, and don't need the on site pampering, and if more time is the goal, then would buy many weeks (as more economical) a non hotel brand timeshare such as One Napili Way or equivalent (consider the Big Island...since it is still growing).

Now to answer specifically,

Maui Marriott and Westin are both very expensive.
If you are OK using 50K OR MORE.... because the pampering is what you envision for your escape, then we endorse your thinking :hysterical: ( just kidding, we really do since we think buying location and quality is better than buying "pair of pants" you'll never wear....

Spend away, trade, and be happy but ready to commit and pay yearly maint fees !

Would buy the new one units if they truly are purpose built and with full functioning kitchens.

Would buy either Maui or Big Island Waikoloa as (knock on wood) these areas are less likely to be devastated by hurricanes.

Best of Luck....we love helping others spend their money !

Love these icons:     Y'all come back now.


----------

